# in neh training/requirements?



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 16, 2007)

So what does everyone do in terms of endurance (in neh)? 

In my corner, red belts testing or pre-testing for cho dan have to do 30 seconds of continuous in-place punching (pal po ki?), cho dans do continuous one-leg hopping kicks, and e dans (like me) do continuous two-leg hopping kicks. Either one tires me out like you wouldn't believe, since I'm asthmatic, but I do notice that after I keep practicing it I get better and better at going longer and longer distances. I focus not so much on technique during these exercises as just keeping myself moving, keeping my lungs breathing in and out, and pushing myself to work harder. 

So again, do you do similar things in class/at tests?


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 17, 2007)

We start almost every class with endurance exercises...
either in place punching from side stance or side kicks, back kicks, or round kicks while holding on to the wall

Tests are usually the standing in place punches at least up to 3rd Gup


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 17, 2007)

The punches I understand, but you mean you do rapid successions of side kicks? Wow. Well, that's one way to make sure you can do the move fast. We do much the same, only slower, with a focus on getting the technique correct, and holding on to a bar instead of the wall. We also sometimes do an exercise from front stance, where we do a front kick, side kick, and back kick with the same foot, all without dropping that leg in between kicks. Good exercise, especially when you're already tired from a hard class.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 18, 2007)

Besides all of the things that were listed, we add sparring with no or short breaks, doing all of the forms back to back, and timed drilling of application where there is no pause in the action until the buzzer goes off.  In neh training starts right away.


----------

